
Three-body problem gallery by Shijun Liao - msuvakov
http://numericaltank.sjtu.edu.cn/three-body/three-body.htm
======
gus_massa
You should make a small lightweight version of the gif and put them in the
page, and use them as link to the full resolution gifs.

An alternative is to put one static frame in the page as a link.

Another option is to select a few of them as a gallery and put the more nice
examples in the page, and links to all the other.

This is a field of research that has a nice visual result. People can easily
see the results, and they are nice. Most people will not be ale to read the
paper and understand all the details, but at least they can appreciate some
nice graphics.

